# 1475 Gehl Baler Problem



## Burwell (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm getting an E6 error code (Shuttle Return) and cannot clear this code. Checked the baler, air pressure is 150 lbs, oil is fine, changed the shuttle return switch, and checked the shuttle for squarenes. Why won't this error code clear in auto. Can still operate the baler in manual. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Check the bearings on the shafts on your shuttle. Sometimes mine has hung up.


----------



## Burwell (Aug 14, 2011)

If looking at the side of the baler, are these bearings at the very top of the baler where the belts travel around a roller at the shuttle mechanism and if so how would be the easiest way to check them. thanks again


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

The shuttle is the device that slides on top of the baler, and takes up the extra belting when there is no bale in the chamber. I believe that it has two rollers on it. What has happened to me was a bearing went out, and shifted the roller to one side. It started to drag on the side of the baler chamber, and slowed the shuttle return down. Hope this helps. You need to look on top of the baler.


----------



## Burwell (Aug 14, 2011)

Checked the bearings and all seem fine. Shuttle is returning when opening and closing the gate. Checked the wire connections and plugs and even they looked alright. 
The local Gehl dealer doesn't know why its casuing this error. My last guess is its in the control monitor, but even then I'm wondering becasue I can still use the manual controls


----------



## Jody2 (Nov 14, 2010)

what did you finally find out was the problem with the 1475 Gehl rd baler? Just today my baler decided not to work in the "auto" position...only likes the "manual". the day got very l o n g......


----------

